# nervous/scared/jumpy 94 lbs GSD... some help PLEASE!



## carlosmn (Jun 29, 2010)

The title probaly makes my dog sound bad, but Sam's actually a really good dog... almost perfcet! 
Great with my daughter, rest of the family, new people (not crowds or more than a few at once) and other dogs/animals

He will be two in October and his problem started around June of last year so he would have been around 8 months. 

It all seemed to have happened in a day. Also I noticed pretty much every single thing that got to him on that day:
1. We had a cookout around the date it started and we had around 20 people over. He was not liking it. He did not know what to do.
2. We grilled for the first time since we bought him. Flames freaked him out.
3. To top it all, a storm broke lose (thunders, heavy rain, etc) so everyone ran inside. Well... I'm sure you can guess his reaction.

Once inside he was very jumpy and seemed uncomfortable as can be.

I should mention that he comes from a bloodline of police dogs in the Czech Republic. Also, I had been socializing him as much as I could (dog park, walks everyday around a lot of people, new people constantly but again never in crowds). 

Next time I took him for a walk, he was doing good until we stopped. He started noticing all the people walking by, etc. His tail went in between his legs and from there on, it went down hill...

Now it seems he is only comfortable INSIDE. When I take him outside in the morning to potty, his tail goes in between his legs and I have to wait a few mins until he relaxes and goes (this is when I just open my door and come out but have him pee close to the apartment. If I walk with him away from buildings, cars, etc he does better but still not good)

I was walking him, and even though he's great at staying by my side, he was always looking around, etc. And would get all jumpy about noises,etc. so I stopped walking him.

NOW, I ride my bike with him!! I figured since he has to keep up with me this way, he might ignore some of this weird phobias of his!!
Again he does great at staying by me (no leash or anything). But I still notice he is looking around and behind him a lot of the time. I even noticed a big Uhaul parked for a few days right next to where we ride by and Sam would switch to my right side to avoid going by it. Now, I've stopped and called him to my left side and he does everything he can to not do it until eventually switching back BUT evidently in fear with his tail between his legs. 

I assume you guys see my problem after that long story... so please help me with any advice and/or ideas!

More of his random phobias include but are not limited to:

Dumpsters
Directv satellite
parked running trucks, older cars (because theyre louder). Except mine.
storms
rain a little bit
lawn mowers
grills
loud noises
crowds

And I dont know if it matters but he was neutered at 6 months old

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What are you doing when's he's acting fearful? Most people seem to react by acting sympathetic and petting them, which in turn teaches the dog that he's right to be afraid which makes the problem even worse.

At this point, I would get him out as much as possible and walk him fast, with a purpose, so he doesn't have too much time to look around. If he's afraid of something, too bad, keep going and act like nothing is wrong while encouraging him as he moves forward - no babying! If you have a friend's dog that is calm, walking him with another dog so he can see the other dog not having a problem helps a lot too.

For thunderstorms and home parties, I would just crate him before things begin to happen.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Elaine said:


> What are you doing when's he's acting fearful? Most people seem to react by acting sympathetic and petting them, which in turn teaches the dog that he's right to be afraid which makes the problem even worse.
> 
> At this point, I would get him out as much as possible and walk him fast, with a purpose, so he doesn't have too much time to look around. If he's afraid of something, too bad, keep going and act like nothing is wrong while encouraging him as he moves forward - no babying! If you have a friend's dog that is calm, walking him with another dog so he can see the other dog not having a problem helps a lot too.
> 
> For thunderstorms and home parties, I would just crate him before things begin to happen.


So true!!

It's hard, but you shouldn't pet a dog when fearful.

Change his mind! Ask him to play, ask him command, reward. Do all you can to make him comfortable.

Phenix was afraid of door stoppers (and still some times). We reward him each time he is close or touch it. I ask him to come close to it and reward, than move on. Yesterday, he was sleeping near by 

He was also afraid of garbages during the walk. Each time, I brang him closely, very slowly and rewarded him for any small progress.

Just remeber to change his mind. 

ps) Phenix is 95lbs, coming from a very good protection bloodline lol


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I've mostly seen that in dogs that either had a questionable upbringing or a traumatic experience. Doting over them when they're scared can do it too. I had one dog that was that way, but I got him at 11 mos. and he was already acting paranoid then. My 17 weeks old Max isn't phased by anything. He even ignored some gun shots recently. It'll likely take a lot of time and patience to get a 2 year old back on track. Not sure what to tell you.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Perfect advise given.. Make him focus on you with treats or whatever making him feel comfortable and you are in control and everything is fine. Don't allow him to switch into fearful mode stop it before it happens.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

BUT a *warning here* be careful to not reward the fear.
Change his mind, let him start play or do the command you asked before you reward.


----------



## carlosmn (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great advise!!

I'll def work on it with him as much as possible. I should say that he has been showing some improvement since we started doing bike rides!

I don't pet him or baby him in any way when he starts showing fear but I must admit that in more than one ocation I have become frustrated (which I know dogs can tell). Thats something I have to work on.

He has not had a traumatic upbringing. I've had him since he was 10 weeks old and although I have always been very strict with him, he has never been mistreated in any way. 

I will start working with treats a lot more when outside. I know thats something we rarely do.

Again, thanks everyone!!!!


----------

